# Linn Creeker



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Linn Creeker has passed away for anyone whom remembers him.He frequently visited this site a few years ago.He lived by the Lake of the Ozarks and liked to hunt arrowheads as well as mushrooms on his farm.He holds a special place in my heart......RIP Linn Creeker!!!!!!!!(We love you!!!)


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

He was a Mooorel Master! 

RIP Linn Creeker!


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, if I remember correctly he really enjoyed gardening as well? Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Not exactly sure sustainable forager


----------



## mushroom jake (Mar 12, 2013)

Rip


----------



## dukeb (Mar 15, 2014)

RIP ... Linn Creeker was "Morel Militia"
That is a shocker; he was a young man with a 3 or 4 year old little one.
If anyone has more info please post it.


----------



## shelluvsmorels (Mar 29, 2013)

R.I.P. fellow shroomer


----------

